# Cheap Pharmacy Products by mail



## ClubMan (18 Feb 2003)

*Please note that this post was not posted by ClubMan but was imported from the previous ezBoard version of AAM under his name!*

If you are looking for non prescription products you can get them by mail for anything up to 35% / 40% less than in Ireland from www.pharmacydirect.com.au  , I have used them several times and even though you pay postage from Australia you can save a lot especially if you buy in bulk for the year....

_Edited by ClubMan to fix link._


----------



## rainyday (18 Feb 2003)

Great tip, Stevo.

For contact lens solutions, I've used [broken link removed] from Manchester. Even allowing for the Sterling conversion, their prices usually work out about 2/3rd of the price in Irish pharmacies. Delivery is free (at the moment). 

Mind you, the Aussie prices look to be cheaper again! How long does it usually take for a shipment to be delivered for Oz?

Regards - RainyDay


----------



## Stevo (18 Feb 2003)

It takes about 5 to 7 days for delivery.  The € to AU$ rate is very good at the moment. Interestingly some products e.g. Sensodyne toothpaste are actually manufactured in Ireland and still work out cheaper!  makes you wonder..


----------



## ClubMan (18 Feb 2003)

*pharmacies*

*Please note that this post was not posted by ClubMan but was imported from the previous ezBoard version of AAM under his name!*

if you're interested there's another e-pharmacy called docmorris at www.0800docmorris.com
I haven't used them but they are Dutch based and are doing hugh trade to Germany because they offer much lower prices. Maybe shipment is not so long as from Australia ?
Laoise

ps how do you add a link properly in the text ??
L

_Edited by ClubMan to fix link._


----------



## ClubMan (18 Feb 2003)

*Re: pharmacies*

*ps how do you add a link properly in the text ??*

See the  and  tutorials. If the _Convert URL Links_ option on the posting page is checked then simply type/paste in the full URL (including the "http://" prefix) and it will be converted to a link automatically.


----------



## Shanks1 (18 Feb 2003)

The delivery charge from Australia to Ireland is $22.50 (economy rate) on this web-site which cuts into the savings you make on the items, presumably you'd have to be making a very large order to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Laoise (18 Feb 2003)

*pharmacies*

thanks Clubman
- reading the manual does help !
Laoise


----------



## s (18 Feb 2003)

*.*

What are the customs charges and duties on these items ?

Presumably, all the above posters are declaring such importations to Customs ?


----------



## rainyday (18 Feb 2003)

*Re: .*

Hi S - I hadn't thought about that. I'm certainly not trying to evade/avoid duties. I presume it is the duty of the sender to label the products appropriately, and the customs would then levy charges based on the declarations.

I honestly can't remember what declaration (if any) was on the products that came to me.

Can anyone confirm the correct procedure/liability for this?


----------



## N3000 (18 Feb 2003)

*Re: .docmorriss*

Hi,
    Connecting to 0800docmorris came up with this message - anyone see this before....

"The website?s certificate was signed by an unknown certifying authority. You might be connecting to a website that is pretending to be ?www.0800docmorris.com? which could put your confidential information at risk. Would you like to continue anyway?"

I declined to connect.
N3000


----------



## ClubMan (18 Feb 2003)

*Re: .docmorriss*

Yeah - I got it when  from www.cdwow.ie and similarly declined to continue. It doesn't inspire confidence when commercial websites can't get security on their payments pages right... :rolleyes


----------

